# shoulda woulda coulda



## carlylanea (Feb 4, 2010)

So I need your opinion, as many opinions as I can get before tomorrow morning actually....


should I pay my phone bill....or buy a guitar?
If I don't pay my phone bill I wont have a phone for another month probably
but if I get a guitar..

I can make wonderful musicaaa haha 


what should I do?


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 4, 2010)

true! I was thinking about busking, I wasnt sure about it, I guess I could give it a go.


----------



## madewithpaint (Feb 5, 2010)

fuck phones, play music


----------



## bote (Feb 5, 2010)

yes, fuck the phone


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 5, 2010)

haha I felt I should update....I paid my phone bill and got a guitar given to me for free today! I win! lol


----------



## madewithpaint (Feb 10, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 11, 2010)

haha right?!


----------

